# Allow Civilians to Live On Base?



## Marauder06 (Aug 9, 2016)

There's a move on several bases to open on-base housing to the local (i.e. non-DoD-affiliated) community.

I think this is a bad ida.

"Our first priority is, and always will be, taking care of service members and their families here at Fort Hood, but we are equally excited to welcome all renters into our community and invite them to make their home with us."


----------



## policemedic (Aug 9, 2016)

Absolutely insane.

I'd make a possible exception for FLEOs/USPHS if there was adequate housing stock available but the post CG should concentrate on housing service members not Joe Sixpack.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 9, 2016)

On another note, what happens to the privately owned weapons that will accompany these new civilian residents?  Registration with the Provost Marshal at least, I would think.

What an absolute force protection nightmare.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 9, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> There's a move on several bases to open on-base housing to the local (i.e. non-DoD-affiliated) community.
> 
> I think this is a bad ida.
> 
> ...


How do you enforce all the inane rules the Military has on the Section 8 Occupants?
Of course this is also a great way to close Military Housing and get everyone off base into the local communities (but I am a cynical old fart).


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 9, 2016)

Fort Hood is ghetto enough without moving the local trash on post. Worst idea ever...


----------



## x SF med (Aug 9, 2016)

NO.
Absolutely, Fucking NO.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 9, 2016)

fuk no


----------



## Raptor (Aug 9, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Fort Hood is ghetto enough without moving the local trash on post. Worst idea ever...


To clarify on my agree, I'm not calling Ft. Hood ghetto (because I haven't been there much), but the local trash part is what I'm agreeing with.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 9, 2016)

I was looking for the right words that reflected my thoughts on this idea.......



x SF med said:


> NO.
> Absolutely, Fucking NO.




Someone else beat me to it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 10, 2016)

Raptor said:


> To clarify on my agree, I'm not calling Ft. Hood ghetto (because I haven't been there much), but the local trash part is what I'm agreeing with.



To clarify my agree, I've been there much, and the Hood is ghetto enough!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 10, 2016)

Is there a way to curtail this, or maybe instead just remove the civilians and section 8 out of the equation?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Sure, let them on base. They get the quarters that have become rat/bug/snake infested; torn up with power failures, and water leaks. Once they get all the problems sorted out, evict them from base housing with the stroke of a pen by the Base Cmdr.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 10, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> There's a move on several bases to open on-base housing to the local (i.e. non-DoD-affiliated) community.
> 
> I think this is a bad ida.
> 
> ...



So at Bragg at least much of the new, contract base housing, is off base. It is in places like Sanford, Spring Lake and Raeford. I don't even think you need an ID to get onto it. Is this the "base housing" they are talking about?


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 10, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Sure, let them on base. They get the quarters that have become rat/bug/snake infested; torn up with power failures, and water leaks. Once they get all the problems sorted out, evict them from base housing with the stroke of a pen by the Base Cmdr.



And then the private housing companies are complete dicks to deal with because they're losing money on empty units, which is ultimately the one thing they want to not happen.

A hell of a situation.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 10, 2016)

I can see Section 8 candidates who would turn down the squalid conditions at Tarawa Terrace when I was growing up.  The upscale units there now?  Dunno.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 10, 2016)

Downsizing won't go on forever. There will more wars and more need for housing for service members.  I don't know what the answer is for the private companies that own the housing, but it sounds like a bad idea all around.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 10, 2016)

"What do you mean I can't use the PX or commissary?  I fucking live here, dude."


----------



## Brill (Aug 11, 2016)

policemedic said:


> "What do you mean I can't use the PX or commissary?  I fucking live here, dude."



Class VI!


----------



## Northerner1012 (Aug 17, 2016)

I like how we can potentially lose our BAH here and this is being debated at the same time because the private housing company is losing money on shit tier housing.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Aug 17, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> There's a move on several bases to open on-base housing to the local (i.e. non-DoD-affiliated) community.
> 
> I think this is a bad ida.
> 
> ...



Why?  Seriously, why?  I don't know that I can think of one good reason why my civvie ass needs to live on a military base.  Even if there would be any benefits, we don't deserve them.  I'm sure the geniuses that build their homes right near the fence line on many bases bitch enough about the noise as is, so why would you actually want to be inside?

This sounds pretty rock fuck stupid to me.  You guys got enough problems.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 17, 2016)

Bad idea. @Marauder was was in the base I serve in now and we have a small housing estate that now has the majority of occupants as "overholders"  . (Retired soldiers families who did not vacate when soldier died/retired) The point I'm alluding to is, they're not subject to military law and as such may cause massive headaches for the CO and the PM.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 17, 2016)

Military bases are for those that are serving. Anything else will create problems.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 17, 2016)

BuckysBadger24 said:


> Why?  Seriously, why?  I don't know that I can think of one good reason why my civvie ass needs to live on a military base.  Even if there would be any benefits, we don't deserve them.  I'm sure the geniuses that build their homes right near the fence line on many bases bitch enough about the noise as is, so why would you actually want to be inside?



I live about 10 minutes from one of the more active naval air stations.  The only place I wouldn't want to live, given the option of being on the perimeter, would be the ends of the runway... solely because military power is awesome, but it would get old. I wouldn't complain, and don't complain when I'm home and the SAR bird flies over my house about daily (training and one of them is actually based elsewhere)...   I'd actually love to get a house in Cusseta, GA or Ft Mitchell, AL.  Easy access route for base access, and relatively beautiful area provided the right property.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Aug 17, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> I live about 10 minutes from one of the more active naval air stations.  The only place I wouldn't want to live, given the option of being on the perimeter, would be the ends of the runway... solely because military power is awesome, but it would get old. I wouldn't complain, and don't complain when I'm home and the SAR bird flies over my house about daily (training and one of them is actually based elsewhere)...   I'd actually love to get a house in Cusseta, GA or Ft Mitchell, AL.  Easy access route for base access, and relatively beautiful area provided the right property.



See and that's what I mean.  If you have no problem with the certain noises, then that's great and by all means go for it I say.  In terms of living around the base that is, not on it (civilian wise I mean, not sure if retired or former members have the right to live on certain bases or not?) Now maybe you're military background helps you adjust to those types of things a little better, maybe it doesn't make a difference and distracting noise is distracting noise.  

Example: I used to live less than a mile from Gen. Mitchell Airport, and at first I loved it because I loved watching the planes come in low over the lakefront.  Then after a couple of months it started to get really old at 2, 3, 4 am etc.  But I didn't complain because I chose that area to live.  A couple of months after that I barely even noticed the noise.  I would imagine that it would be a similar deal near one of the bases you mentioned, but I would probably choose against living there for the fact that I would know the noise was coming, and sure wasn't going anywhere.

I would be willing to bet the same people that would push for the right to live on base and enjoy whatever perks would come from that, would be the same people complaining to the base commander about the noise from this, and the distraction from that and yadda yadda yadda.  I just can't see ANY benefit from this whatsoever other than one more weird problem for the folks in uniform to deal with.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 17, 2016)

I suspect the obligations and restrictions imposed on civilians living on an Army post would make the experience less desirable than they think.  However, to the extent  that military training generates noise I never found that to be noticeable in the residential areas.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 18, 2016)

I've lived on several bases, including a couple of SAC bases. I've also lived in a gated community with a powerful HOA. The board members of the HOA made life on a military base look like Club Med. There were several "enforcement" members who were retired, and loved shit stirring. They were also prone to changing the rules without notice, and the appeal process was for show only.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 18, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I've lived on several bases, including a couple of SAC bases. I've also lived in a gated community with a powerful HOA. The board members of the HOA made life on a military base look like Club Med. There were several "enforcement" members who were retired, and loved shit stirring. They were also prone to changing the rules without notice, and the appeal process was for show only.



Fuck HOAs.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 30, 2016)

Bad idea, at the very least. There is no way possible civilians could comply with U.C.M.J, even if modified. If they want the safety and security of a base, then move closer to one. What happens when said base XXX goes high alert status? " Mommy X, 3a.m What is that awful noise!? ' calls C.O. - C.O Mama, we are in the process of geeting a few Eagles in the sky, sorry for your inconvenience" I think not. Then complain that you all are not providing them with enough security, enough food, enough clothes, etc. They want security, enlist or grow a pair or become rent a cops. No free rides in my book. Earn their own keep or get the hell out of the way and deal with it. They made their bed, they can lay in their own mess.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 30, 2016)

.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 25, 2016)

Military failed to conduct background checks on civilians in base housing, putting troops at risk

Who da thunk?


----------

